# Leopard Gecko White Rock-Hard Feces?



## Cogwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

What does this mean?
His feces are white and rock hard.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

the feces will become hard within time (it does come out of the body as a fluid) there should be a white part to his poo and a black part. if the gecko has both these parts its normal


----------



## Cogwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

It's completely white (except for a TINYYYYYYYYY bit of black)


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

I sounds normal to me... as long as it has white and black within the poo... 

whats the age of the gecko - what you feeding and how often - has it always been like this or has it changed - whats the setup like etc... 

this will give people a better idea if its good or not


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

The white is the urate (wee) and the dark bit is the actual poo. How much is it eating?


----------



## Cogwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

mandyT said:


> I sounds normal to me... as long as it has white and black within the poo...
> 
> whats the age of the gecko - what you feeding and how often - has it always been like this or has it changed - whats the setup like etc...
> 
> this will give people a better idea if its good or not


No idea what its age is.
We're feeding it crickets, 10/12 a week, 3-4 at a time.
It's changed.
It's a 30 gallon tank, recycled plastic lizard mat (loves it, because he can eat the cricket without getting sand, mulch, etc in his mouth).


----------



## *si* (Oct 12, 2010)

my leos eat approx 6-7 large crickets every other day as well as a constant supply of meal worms and a fortnightly treat of wax worms/ super worms. as well as this i often give them one or two locusts a week, more because its fun watching them hunt them down ... tail waggles and then the locust jumps away, keeps them busy for ages lol. i would say sounds normal, is it coming out wet, liquid? i would say perhaps feed the little one a bit more, what does he currently weigh and how long is he? this may give some of the experts on here a better idea of age, amount of food required etc


----------



## *si* (Oct 12, 2010)

I kinda missed the sand bit at first,this will cause great debate now, but i also use sand, i have a mixture of fine grade calci sand and normal (larger) smooth calci sand, this reduces the chance of impactionif eaten, ive never had a problem however calci sand does not cause impaction and when wet will not bind together, What sand are you using? as he been liking the sand? is he eating as normal? how long have you had him? and how was he pooing previously? if our able pick him up and have a look at his belly, does he look bloated, at all and does his poo look sand? it may b that he is ingesting the sand, if so remove the sand and replacewith kitchen roll for the time being, you may find he is impacted with sand, i suppose the best advice would be if this isnt normal for your leo call a vet, they may be abl to advise you over the phone.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Cogwheel said:


> What does this mean?
> His feces are white and rock hard.


The had white stuff is urates - this is the reptile equivilent of urine. There will usually be some brown/black stuff there as well - this is faeces. 
The fact there there is very little faeces means that the gecko has eaten very little. This is probably due to change in set-up, but it needs an eye keeping on it.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

*si* said:


> I kinda missed the sand bit at first,this will cause great debate now, but i also use sand, i have a mixture of fine grade calci sand and normal (larger) smooth calci sand, this reduces the chance of impactionif eaten, ive never had a problem however calci sand does not cause impaction and when wet will not bind together, What sand are you using? as he been liking the sand? is he eating as normal? how long have you had him? and how was he pooing previously? if our able pick him up and have a look at his belly, does he look bloated, at all and does his poo look sand? it may b that he is ingesting the sand, if so remove the sand and replacewith kitchen roll for the time being, you may find he is impacted with sand, i suppose the best advice would be if this isnt normal for your leo call a vet, they may be abl to advise you over the phone.


The OP has said they do not use sand so this is irrelevent. However I think you will find that most forum members here would not advocate the use of calci-sand. But that has already been debated numerous times and I shan't go off topic to discuss it now


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

You need to up the food. When i had my Leo, she was eating 10-15 medium hoppers a nightalong with some mealies left in at all times and about 2-3 silkworms.​


----------

